# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Google SketchUp Resources

## jaerdaph

Official Google SketchUp Website

Download Google SketchUp 7Google SketchUp Video TutorialsGoogle SketchUp Plugins

Google 3D Warehouse

Google 3D Warehouse FAQ

Official Google SketchUp Blog
Some must-see articles: 
Some example must-see articles: Layers vs. the OutlinerA treasure trove of texturesMaking your rounded models look better

_SketchUp: A 3D Toolbox_ Video Tutorials by Cameron Harris

SketchUp Ireland Blog

SketchUp [Plugins] Blog

[Thought I'd throw this FYI list together. I'm not sure if this belongs in this forum or somewhere else, or if it's worth making "sticky". Hope it's helpful.]

----------


## jaspertjie

Here's my share:

Sketchup Plugins
http://sketchup.google.com/download/plugins.html

Kerkythea Rendering Program (I use it too, it's wonderful. See my scifi posts.)
http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/inde...tory&Itemid=43

SU Podium Rendering Program Free Eval (Not as good as Kerkythea, but will do)
http://www.suplugins.com/index.php?p...ge_id=Download

----------


## jaerdaph

http://sketchupireland.blogspot.com

"A lighthearted blog about SketchUp: New developments, training programs, hints, tips, and general banter about SketchMania: a psychological disorder that locks the victim into obsessive thinking about SketchUp. Generously (of course) sponsored by us: www.viewsion.ie Ireland's Google SketchUp ATC"

Not only is this blog educational and informative to anyone using SketchUp, it's entertaining - be sure to see the "Le SketchUp Learnings" YouTube videos where Charles Edouard Le Corbusier teaches "ze SketchUp":

http://sketchupireland.blogspot.com/...-sketchup.html

Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## Crayons

Maybe I missed it somewhere but does anyone know the usage Terms and Conditions for downloaded source from the Google 3D Warehouse?

----------


## Ascension

I haven't been there for quite some time but the last time I was I remember downloading every medieval thing I could.  The comments box under each model had artist notes and the limitations varied widely.  Some were free for anything, some were free for personal use, some asked for donation if used, and some you couldn't do anything with (to which I ask, why bother uploading it in the first place?)  They also had a sort mechanism so that you look at everything by one particular artist and there were restrictions there if not on the individual models.  So you have to check around on each thing.  I just use the models for learning how shadows behave...takes too long for me to build a SketchUp house just to see how the shadows act.

----------


## jaerdaph

A treasure trove of textures: This article from the official Google SketchUp blog has instructions (both Windows and Mac) for creating your own materials by importing seamless textures into SketchUp.

----------


## Big Rob

I started using G.S. a few months ago. Had to get a book on it (several good used ones on the internet), but I'm making 3D models of buildings left and right. And Google Warehouse lets you import others for your own use as well.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

> Maybe I missed it somewhere but does anyone know the usage Terms and Conditions for downloaded source from the Google 3D Warehouse?


This is covered in their terms of service: "8.2 - For the avoidance of doubt, you may modify, distribute, and create derivative works of Content uploaded by other users in 3D Warehouse." and 11.1 (c) - "(c) By publicly posting or displaying the content you give other end users of the Services a perpetual, sublicensable, irrevocable, worldwide, royalty-free, and non-exclusive license to reproduce, adapt, modify, translate, publish, publicly perform, publicly display and distribute (subject to the restrictions set forth in Sections 11.4 and 20.3 of these Terms) any Content or derivative works thereof which you publicly post or display on or through the Services."

Apart from restrictions on aggregating models, anything people upload is free to use and fiddle with (as long as the person who uploaded it is the copyright holder).

----------


## Mixail

thanks for the Sketchup Plugins

----------

